# Can I run a Peltier Cooler AND A Corsair Watercooler for CPU in my Antec Lanboy?



## johnnyb123

I'm actually thinking of this very thing.

I have an H80i. At maximum overclock (phenom ii 965 @ 4.0ghz cpu, 2.8ghz northbridge, ~1.55v ) the corsair reads 37*C and the CPU reads 52*C during prime small FFT's.

I think the corsair could actually handle a lot more thermal capacity given my fans are running at about 1200 RPM (custom curve) while maintaining that 37*C (it does not go above this). Adding a peltier will get the CPU cooler and add more heat into the H80i. Besides trial an error, the thermal capacity of the H80i at some sane fan speed should be known along with what peltier would best cool the given CPU at it's maximum output (plus some headroom).

Finally, and this is the tough part, I don't want the peltier bringing the chip much below room temperature. If it does, we now have to worry about condensation. Doing this well would require adding some electronics to manage the peltier input voltage which further complicates the whole thing.

I'm going to put more thought into it as time goes on and probably end up doing this, if nothing else, just for fun.

Disclaimer: I won't lie and claim I am overclocking to "increase my productivity" or to get another frame per second. I overclock because I like to overclock, it's fun doing it, it's fun learning about all the intricacies.


----------



## thanos999

hi guys i was just talking to a friend and we were discusing peltiere cooling and i was saying that the problem with tec is that it cools a chip to much ie below freezing he said instead off putting the peltiere on the chip why not put it on the rad to cool the liquide 

would something like that actually work as long as it didnt take the liquide to far below freezing ie -3 or 4 degrees?

cause i would like to have a go at tec cooling my power supply is powerfull enought at 1000w and at the most im only using about 600w


----------



## white owl

People have cooled the chip directly with them, there is some trickery you need to do to keep it from dropping under ambient with a controller of sorts. If you only stick them on the rad how would your dissipate the Peltier heat? The most common way I've seen it done is with the Peltier on the IHS with the cooler on the hot side so it looks like a normal configuration.
If I had the info I needed I'd gladly cool with them and a tower cooler or AIO but not many people use them. If anyone has the info I'd love to read it.


----------



## Skyl3r

thanos999 said:


> hi guys i was just talking to a friend and we were discusing peltiere cooling and i was saying that the problem with tec is that it cools a chip to much ie below freezing he said instead off putting the peltiere on the chip why not put it on the rad to cool the liquide
> 
> would something like that actually work as long as it didnt take the liquide to far below freezing ie -3 or 4 degrees?
> 
> cause i would like to have a go at tec cooling my power supply is powerfull enought at 1000w and at the most im only using about 600w


You'd be more likely to get a quick response if this was put in the Peltier subsection  I think a lot of the guys doing peltier stuff don't normally check the general Specialized Cooling section.
I think I've answered some of your questions in my post here: http://www.overclock.net/forum/62-peltiers-tec/1636179-guide-what-size-peltier-do-i-need-2.html
I'll be happy to address specifically what you've asked though.



thanos999 said:


> i was saying that the problem with tec is that it cools a chip to much ie below freezing


I think the problem most newcomers find with TECs is that they can't cool nearly as much as the would-be overclocker expects. IE, a TEC you find on ebay labeled "400w TEC!!!" is likely to struggle to hold your 200w CPU at even ambient temps. The deeper issue here tends to not necessarily be the actual cooling power of the TEC, but the ability to cool the hot side of the TEC. For instance, that 400w eBay TEC might be able to move 200w of heat from the cold side to the hot side, but it's drawing 250w while it's doing it. If you think it might be hard to cool an Fx-8350 at 5GHz, try doubling the heat output 



thanos999 said:


> instead off putting the peltiere on the chip why not put it on the rad to cool the liquide
> 
> would something like that actually work as long as it didnt take the liquide to far below freezing ie -3 or 4 degrees?
> 
> cause i would like to have a go at tec cooling my power supply is powerfull enought at 1000w and at the most im only using about 600w


In the TEC community this is called a "chiller" setup. What mostly is done is sandwiching the peltier between two waterblocks. The cold side is used to chill water in the CPU loop, and the hot side is attached to a cooling solution to dissipate the heat. Below I've linked several build threads where a peltier is used in a chiller configuration:

http://www.overclock.net/forum/62-peltiers-tec/1633988-chilled-water-cooling-vs-3-0-build-log.html
http://www.overclock.net/forum/62-peltiers-tec/1651377-full-system-tec-cooling.html
http://www.overclock.net/forum/62-peltiers-tec/1573565-triple-peltier-chiller-3.html

There's a few more I'm missing, but that'll get you started with some interesting material to check out.


----------



## thanos999

Skyl3r said:


> You'd be more likely to get a quick response if this was put in the Peltier subsection  I think a lot of the guys doing peltier stuff don't normally check the general Specialized Cooling section.
> I think I've answered some of your questions in my post here: http://www.overclock.net/forum/62-peltiers-tec/1636179-guide-what-size-peltier-do-i-need-2.html
> I'll be happy to address specifically what you've asked though.
> 
> 
> I think the problem most newcomers find with TECs is that they can't cool nearly as much as the would-be overclocker expects. IE, a TEC you find on ebay labeled "400w TEC!!!" is likely to struggle to hold your 200w CPU at even ambient temps. The deeper issue here tends to not necessarily be the actual cooling power of the TEC, but the ability to cool the hot side of the TEC. For instance, that 400w eBay TEC might be able to move 200w of heat from the cold side to the hot side, but it's drawing 250w while it's doing it. If you think it might be hard to cool an Fx-8350 at 5GHz, try doubling the heat output
> 
> 
> 
> In the TEC community this is called a "chiller" setup. What mostly is done is sandwiching the peltier between two waterblocks. The cold side is used to chill water in the CPU loop, and the hot side is attached to a cooling solution to dissipate the heat. Below I've linked several build threads where a peltier is used in a chiller configuration:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/62-peltiers-tec/1633988-chilled-water-cooling-vs-3-0-build-log.html
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/62-peltiers-tec/1651377-full-system-tec-cooling.html
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/62-peltiers-tec/1573565-triple-peltier-chiller-3.html
> 
> There's a few more I'm missing, but that'll get you started with some interesting material to check out.


i read your thread on what size peltiere to use still dont no what i need i dont think i will be doing a peltiere build this year but next year i might do one

there is a few things i might try befor doing a peltiere build like building a custome loop instead off using the h100 

this is waht i would like to happen i got my overclock upto 4.329 with a vcore off 1.525 and a tempreturre off 80c i want to get the vcore lower and also the tempreture lower

i woud use 1 tec cooler on the rade to chill the liquide i would like to get the tempreture from the 80c down to an ambient off about 25c 30c but staying at an idle tempreture off about 6c or 7c im currently using a 1000w power supply also got a spare 575w power supply and a spare case i could put the rade in the spare case if need be with the peltiere i currently have a 240 rad thats part off the h100 and i also have a 360 rad that i used on my i7 watercooling setup i have a ddc pump and a xspc resivoir i dont no what tubing i will use yet it will either be masterklear flexible tubing or copper pip frome my local builders merchant with brass fittings i will have a budget off about $500 

can you advise me on what peltiere i would need to acieve that and how much it would cost


----------



## Skyl3r

thanos999 said:


> i read your thread on what size peltiere to use still dont no what i need i dont think i will be doing a peltiere build this year but next year i might do one
> 
> there is a few things i might try befor doing a peltiere build like building a custome loop instead off using the h100
> 
> this is waht i would like to happen i got my overclock upto 4.329 with a vcore off 1.525 and a tempreturre off 80c i want to get the vcore lower and also the tempreture lower
> 
> i woud use 1 tec cooler on the rade to chill the liquide i would like to get the tempreture from the 80c down to an ambient off about 25c 30c but staying at an idle tempreture off about 6c or 7c im currently using a 1000w power supply also got a spare 575w power supply and a spare case i could put the rade in the spare case if need be with the peltiere i currently have a 240 rad thats part off the h100 and i also have a 360 rad that i used on my i7 watercooling setup i have a ddc pump and a xspc resivoir i dont no what tubing i will use yet it will either be masterklear flexible tubing or copper pip frome my local builders merchant with brass fittings i will have a budget off about $500
> 
> can you advise me on what peltiere i would need to acieve that and how much it would cost


So, my personal perspective on things like this is that if you know the goal you are striving for (IE. 4.329 with a vcore of 1.525 and temperature lower than 80c), the right question to ask is _"what's the best way to do that"_ as opposed to _"how do I use peltiers to do that"_.
This is definitely just an opinion, but I think it's a good mindset for getting things done.

That said, if you're talking about 4.329GHz on your Ryzen, I don't know how feasible that is. If you check the overclock leaderboards here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...VMBgCTkyFMHYVIHToVCFD0UasNkvLbYusR1xi/pubhtml , there's only one person sitting that high and if I had to wager, that's not a stable overclock  My personal experience through trying many different things to achieve a good overclock is that there's just a wall at 4.3GHz that I can't seem to get past - and believe me, I've tried.
But certainly don't let that stop you from trying. The nice thing with a TEC chiller is that it is not specific to the computer you initially build it for, you could use it on anything going forward.

I'm not sure how you plan to use the TEC on your radiator. Your radiator would need to have a flat surface large enough for the TEC to sit flush against it. - then you would need a waterblock or air cooler or something sitting on the hot side of the TEC to dissipate heat. A better approach would be to sandwich the TEC either inbetween two waterblocks or a waterblock and an air cooler. So a couple things to keep in mind.

This is pretty much my goto recommendation
https://customthermoelectric.com/19911-5m31-28cz-thermoelectric-peltier-module.html
https://customthermoelectric.com/media/wysiwyg/TEC_spec_sheets/19911-5P31-28CZ_spec_sht.pdf










Given the datasheet, you're looking at between 120 and 160w of power draw.









So that may be plenty - but this assumes that you can cool the ~450w of heat coming from the hot side of the peltier down to ~10c above ambient to achieve your goal. That would only really be achievable with several radiators.


This is the sad truth of the matter. If you don't want to go crazy trying to cool the massive heat output of the peltiers, you have to increase the count of peltiers so that they each cool less and can be ran more efficiently. In doing so, you _still_ drastically increase the cost. It's a difficult thing to do. The best I've come up with is trading cooling power for a large reservoir. My build isn't finished yet, so I can't tell you how well it will work.


----------



## thanos999

and this is my cpu score on ryzen and no it wasent stable and its not showing the vcore that was at 1.525v


----------



## thanos999

thanos999 said:


> and this is my cpu score on ryzen and no it wasent stable and its not showing the vcore that was at 1.525v


just found my hihgest overclock and it was stable im number 11 and also number 10 but it dosent show my name because i forgot to put it in cpuz befor i validated it im currently trying to repeat it and when i do i will try a stabillity test 

https://valid.x86.fr/search/search....36573736f72202020202020202020202020&sort=freq


----------



## thanos999

ok so you recomend this peltiere https://customthermoelectric.com/19911-5m31-28cz-thermoelectric-peltier-module.html but as you say it would be putting out 450watt off heat which is a lot to cool might i be better off with a differant form of cooling?

that 450watt off heat does it translate into 450c or am i getting it wrong and its a differant tempreture?


----------



## Skyl3r

thanos999 said:


> ok so you recomend this peltiere https://customthermoelectric.com/19911-5m31-28cz-thermoelectric-peltier-module.html but as you say it would be putting out 450watt off heat which is a lot to cool might i be better off with a differant form of cooling?
> 
> that 450watt off heat does it translate into 450c or am i getting it wrong and its a differant tempreture?


Nice overclock! I must have misread what you said as 1600, I didn't realize it was a 2600.

A watt is a quantity of energy (joules) per second - specifically 1 joule per second. It's probably easiest to just think of this similarly to how you would think of cooling a CPU. If your 2600 draws 150w @ 4.329GHz, think about how hot it's running and how much cooler it would need to be in order to be 10c from ambient. For instance, if it's 60c or 65c, your single 240mm radiator is only cooling 150w to 60c. Now triple the heat output and attempt to cool it 30c lower than where you sit right now. I believe the number toolmaker03 came up with was that he needed 3 x 360mm radiators for each peltier to keep them close to ambient. 

My recommendation to you is to build a custom waterloop first with more radiator space than you have now and potentially better fans too, depending on what fans you have. See how well your 2600 does with increased cooling capacity, and if you decide you want more, you will have a lot of supplies you would need anyways, such as a pump, fittings, waterblock, radiator, etc.


----------



## sortableturnip

Der8auer has a great video about cooling with a pelt:


----------

